# Rash



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas about this rash I found on Laika's belly when I got home today. It was not there this morning. 

My girlfriend had her out this morning @ the river & she was in and out of the river, as well as running through tall grass.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

possibly the same? 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9226.msg70908/topicseen.html#new


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a bit hesitant to post this as it could be bad advice. So, be aware.

When Oso was a pup/adolescent, probably until a year old, he would get many many rashes/hives. We couldn't figure out what exactly the allergy was coming from as we frequented the same woody hiking areas on a regular basis. Why did he sometimes get the allergy, sometimes not? The vet recommended giving him benadryl as long as his behavior and mood was normal (which it was). 

She gave us the dosage and I don't remember at the moment. Whenever I would forget, I always just called the front desk and they knew. The benadryl would clear the problem up. Once Oso's immune system matured, he stopped getting all the hives. 

I'm not sure if our experience will be your experience, but if all else looks good and it doesn't fit the description for well known rash causes, benadryl may help. It looks like the rash isn't too severe. Let us know if you figure out what it was. It's always a good idea to wash off the pup when you come home after a trip that involves water.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems to be clearing up. I may head to where Laika was running & see if I can determine what type of foliage she was running through.

Thanks for the input!

One thing I like about this forum is that even though not everyone always agrees, everyone wants what is best for these fantastic pups!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Alloe Vera and maybe try a bit of Tea Tree Oil, used to sort ours out!

Maybe worth a try??

Hobbsy


----------



## Cleo911 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Our little puppy (just 12 weeks old) has just developed the same rash that your puppy has... it looks exactly the same. Have you determined what caused it and have you treated it with something that works? I would like to soothe it for her, because she is scratching at herself a bit.


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

My 12 week old puppy get the same rash. He also has bumps on his face and head that you can see when you stand behind him. The vet says to give benadryl 2x/day and rub neosporin on any places he's scratching or that look espeically irritated. She also recommended wiping his belly down with gentle baby wipes when he comes in from outside. From reading on this forum, talking to my vet, and my friend who's a vet..I'm not entirely sure what it is. The red bumps on his belly almost completely go away every couple of days but the ones on his head seem to stay. After a walk when it was especially hot out (I live in OK so it's always hot) it seemed much worse so I guess it's a combo of that puppy acne, and allergens to the different grasses. Let me know if you find anything out for sure! My breeder also says that bermuda grass (which we have) is hard on these dogs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Baby Willows in a fight and my legs worse

am were off

I have used my education and every natural help I have name it we cared it

this chemical exposure has shoulders 

and a fighter must know when he need help

Her Ears almost burn to touch :'(

and she hunted hard yesterday

She is my hero


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like bites from something or contact allergy. When Whistler had his, one days worth of benadryl took care of it. The history of what you explain almost confirms the diagnosis. Tall grass... Humid areas... Most probably insect bites..


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I had Humphrey at the vet today for a follow up for an infection and I asked him about the rash he has on his belly, he said " oh that's puppy perm something.....can't recall the name. He said its perfectly normal for puppy's. he said it comes and goes with puppies and there is a medicated shampoo if I need it but its usually not a problem. Just to clarify the rash humphs has is not irritating him and he is not scratching


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

(Vetericyn) by (Gator Golf club girl ) saved my Baby Willow ears and not even for Ears Go Figure :

I sprayed it all over my leg as well that was a mess as well day 3 we won  ;D

Vets were clueless :

I was not winning either with my choices 

Go Gators  ;D

and we were expose to risky chemicals in a ditch


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a Real gift to each and all I still use and research and add at times 


Very little risks from big Backed drug companies $$$ all have lasting side effects :



They give out real support and care 

"Organic Pet Digest" 

(Your guide to Natural Holistic care and healing and options) 

This is a fine resource for all of us


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've used Vetericyn plenty of times, my vet introduced it to me 2 years ago. I even have their Ophthalmic Gel.


----------

